# Looking For



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

I am looking for a tank to be used as a refugeum, 3 or 4 feet long and narrow perhaps 6 inches by 6 inches.

Any body have any projects not finished? Acrylic or glass, with or with out a light, thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

